# Grease for Campy shifters



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Decided to split this off from the thread "Grease for Campag Hubs".


I just received a small vial of Shimano # Y3B980000, "Special Grease for Freehub Body 50g" and I think it will be an excellent choice for lubricating shifter body internals. Priced around $12 @ Amazon.

I'd guess it's around NLGI-1 consistency, thinner than toothpaste, but not as thin as Shimano # Y04180000 "SP41 special grease" for cable housing. The latter might be an NLGI-0 grease.

The Freehub Body grease is a very light tan color, creamy, and non-tacky. Who knows, maybe it's even re-packaged Kluber NB52.

I typically use heavy SAE 80 oil for lubing freehub pawls, but might give this Shimano grease a try.

I think Freehub Body grease is too light for uses such as wheel hub, crank, or headset bearings. 
The bright green Dura-Ace grease # Y04110000 / Y04110200 seems a good choice for that, and also other good options for hub bearings.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

I've never had to take any of my Campy shifters apart (except for the old school DT shifter) and never had to lube them. When I used Shimano they would gum up all the time and I would hose them with WD 40 but never with Campy. I suppose if I felt the need to lube from the outside I would use Boeshield T9 or Wd 40.


----------



## nova_rider (Sep 23, 2005)

tom_h said:


> Decided to split this off from the thread "Grease for Campag Hubs".
> 
> 
> I just received a small vial of Shimano # Y3B980000, "Special Grease for Freehub Body 50g" and I think it will be an excellent choice for lubricating shifter body internals. Priced around $12 @ Amazon.
> ...


I've rebuilt and repaired my Record 10 shifters twice. I used Finish Line lithium grease (white stuff) that seemed to best match viscosity and consistency of the factory grease. I've ridden in 90+ and Sub-Zero temps and it performs well.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------

